# Vermont Router Lathe



## Robbel1 (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi - I'm new to this forum. I purchased a Vermont Router Lathe about 20 years ago and have never unpacked it. Now that I have retired I thought I might have a go (so to speak)! Is there anyone familiar with the equipment that can give advice? I have two routers a Makita and a GMC. I have the instructions for the Vermont and the quick glance today indicates that it might be easy - but any hints, advice or critique would be helpful. Robert


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Robbel1

I have the Sears Craftsman model that's almost the same and they do a great job..it's cheaper model but it works the same way almost.

You may want to read the links below..

http://www.timbecon.com.au/details/router-lathe-8715.aspx

http://www.woodworkforums.com/showthread.php?t=14471

http://www.woodworkforums.ubeaut.com.au/showthread.php?t=14471

http://www.woodworkforums.ubeaut.com.au/archive/index.php/t-3449.html


The picture of the bed rail is not one I made just one I found on the net. ,,,just to show what the tool can do plus so much more...

==============



Robbel1 said:


> Hi - I'm new to this forum. I purchased a Vermont Router Lathe about 20 years ago and have never unpacked it. Now that I have retired I thought I might have a go (so to speak)! Is there anyone familiar with the equipment that can give advice? I have two routers a Makita and a GMC. I have the instructions for the Vermont and the quick glance today indicates that it might be easy - but any hints, advice or critique would be helpful. Robert


----------



## Robbel1 (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks Bob. I had a look at the sites you listed and read all of the threads. I will try the gadget oput over the next few weeks and advise. Reagrds. Robert


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You'er Welcome Robbel1

Looking forward to what you come up with ,, some pictures whould be great also.


=========


----------

